# Tampa Florida Support Group



## ghans64

Hi my name is Lauren and I have been suffering with IBS for 17 years now. All these years I have never met someone with my disorder and have been alone. I feel stressed and isolated from work, friends and family because they don't understand my disorder. I found this support group and am hoping to find a group of floridians to start a meet-up group with. *I live in Tampa Florida*. I wanted to see if there was any interest to start a meet up group in the area. I feel just meeting with people in person with the same disorder will be so helpful. I just need to find others who live with IBS. If interested in joining a meet up group in Tampa Florida leave a message below or send me a PM.Thanks,Lauren


----------



## mcase

i'm new to this. I also have ibs and live in wildwood would like to maybe meet someday.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

I live in Safety Harbor, Fl. If you get one together closer to me, please let me know on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## avlon

Recently diagnosed with IBS...looking for local Tampa/South Tampa support group and information. Would also like to know any great doctors that actually treat IBS in the Tampa area. Thank you!


----------



## helpingothers

Hi Lauren,My name is Barry Levan and I have ibs like yourself for about 15 years. I live in Deerfield Beach, Fl. _**Content edited by moderator because of TOS violation.**_ You can read my personal story with ibs-d and how I dealt with it in the 2002 november issue of Life Extension Magazine at www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/nov2002_report_ibs_01.ht Regimint is a enteric-coated capsule that contains peppermint and caraway oil. I have been using regimint for the past 10 years along with thousands of other ibs suffers with great success. _**Content edited by moderator for TOS violation.**_Barry


ghans64 said:


> Hi my name is Lauren and I have been suffering with IBS for 17 years now. All these years I have never met someone with my disorder and have been alone. I feel stressed and isolated from work, friends and family because they don't understand my disorder. I found this support group and am hoping to find a group of floridians to start a meet-up group with. *I live in Tampa Florida*. I wanted to see if there was any interest to start a meet up group in the area. I feel just meeting with people in person with the same disorder will be so helpful. I just need to find others who live with IBS. If interested in joining a meet up group in Tampa Florida leave a message below or send me a PM.Thanks,Lauren


_**Barry please refrain from posting any live links to your company within any of your posts here. That is a violation of the TOS which you agreed to upon registering here.You may post your link to your site only on our Websites or Services Forum.Thank You for your cooperation. The Moderator Team**_


----------



## perry w

ghans64 said:


> Hi my name is Lauren and I have been suffering with IBS for 17 years now. All these years I have never met someone with my disorder and have been alone. I feel stressed and isolated from work, friends and family because they don't understand my disorder. I found this support group and am hoping to find a group of floridians to start a meet-up group with. *I live in Tampa Florida*. I wanted to see if there was any interest to start a meet up group in the area. I feel just meeting with people in person with the same disorder will be so helpful. I just need to find others who live with IBS. If interested in joining a meet up group in Tampa Florida leave a message below or send me a PM.Thanks,Lauren


 Hi,Lauren I'm Perry and I live in Seffner FL..I Know how you feeling first hand.Please let me know if you get a group together because like you said it would be great to be around people that understand how we feel.Just make sure where ever we meet has alot of bathrooms(lol).Hope to see you soon!bye


----------

